
Adi.js - mariusbalaj
https://github.com/balajmarius/Adi.js
======
skrowl
This is broken.

Going to
[http://mariusbalaj.com/dev/Adi.js/](http://mariusbalaj.com/dev/Adi.js/) in
Win 10 / Firefox 43 (dev ed / aurora) + uBlock Origin 1.2.1 + all 3rd party
filters clicked other than multipurpose & easylist w/o element hiding rules =
You cool, G.

------
dvh
If I understand it correctly, adblock blocks any file named "advertisement.js"
where it set foo='bar', thus is foo!='bar' it must have been blocked, the rest
is glorified alert function.

